# whitney/ gold hill areas



## jeff70 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey all, my son and I drew the Chalk Creek/East Canyon/Morgan-South Rich tag for the rifle deer this year, We are going to be hunting up around the gold hill/whitney reservoir area. Are there any private areas around that area?? 
We are planning on going past whitney and more towards the gold hill or moffit peak areas. 
Any help would be great. we have always hunted the east side of the road (north slope) I havent been hunting over by gold hill for 20+ years. I have spent a lot of time over there fishing but not hunting


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

I was up there a few weeks ago looking for some elk and came across several nice bucks on the south side of Moffat. If you hug moffat and push through the thick stuff you will push some deer. We were up there early in the morning and saw 3 big bucks just north of the little lake there just below the peak. I have never hunted the area so I'm not sure what kind of pressure there is but there were a lot of bow hunters up there when we went up.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes lots of private. Most of it is marked pretty clearly though so you should be good.


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

Watch out for the private property. I think the one is called two bears. They will prosecute, and have people that patrol the arrea.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah, there is Two Bear, Weber Florence Creek, and Chalk Creek that all are up there close. So be careful. But still some good public areas that are huntable.


----------



## jeff70 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the info guys, I am going to be mainly hunting in the gold hill/moffit peak area. As long as the private areas are posted I should be good to go.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

We used to deer hunt up there. The area went to crap when they did the buck bull combo a few years back.not only did it wipe out most of the deer. But it also brought in hundreds of people. To say the place gets overhunted would be a huge understatement.I know people at work who still hunt it. They were up there every weekend for the archery and they said it was as bad as they have ever seen.5th wheels every where. Very few deer sometimes they seen more moose than deer.not trying to get your hopes down but the tag is a leftover unit for a reason. So I wouldnt be to picky in that area. There is a better area with that tag. P.m me if you need some info


----------



## jeff70 (Sep 16, 2007)

Pm sent:mrgreen:


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I hunted the Whitney Res. area a few years ago for the general muzzle loader hunt. Utah DOT could have justified putting those temporary traffic signals up on all of the dirt road junctions. It was insane with the amount of hunters that were up there. You can get anywhere on ATV, UTV, or even your pick up. 

Beautiful area though! As a fore mentioned, Two Bear is a big one in there with the others mentioned.

Also, I could be wrong, but I am pretty sure Whitney and Gold Hill are in the Kamas Unit. 

At least according to the Big Game Map I just pulled up on the DWR website.


----------



## jeff70 (Sep 16, 2007)

I have hunted on the north slope unit for a few years now, but after 2 years of not seeing anything we decided to try the other side of the road, The main reason we hunt up there is we have family property by east fork of the bear, so camp is already set up and the wife always has a hot dinner waiting for us. 
neither my son or myself has ever filled our tag, but we have a blast being out together. I am hoping this year we can at least see something to miss


----------



## jeff70 (Sep 16, 2007)

BigT said:


> I hunted the Whitney Res. area a few years ago for the general muzzle loader hunt. Utah DOT could have justified putting those temporary traffic signals up on all of the dirt road junctions. It was insane with the amount of hunters that were up there. You can get anywhere on ATV, UTV, or even your pick up.
> 
> Beautiful area though! As a fore mentioned, Two Bear is a big one in there with the others mentioned.
> 
> ...


I hope not, the map I have been looking at shows it in the 4/5/6 unit


----------



## jeff70 (Sep 16, 2007)

Ok so if the whitney area is so crowded does anyone have any info on other spots around that area??


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

Shoot me a pm. There are good areas up there, you just have to be in the right spot. There are deer and some good ones.


----------



## jeff70 (Sep 16, 2007)

dadams41 said:


> Shoot me a pm. There are good areas up there, you just have to be in the right spot. There are deer and some good ones.


 PM sent.


----------

